

MaxA/B - Free A/B testing plugin for WordPress - arcware
http://maxfoundry.com/plugins/maxab/

======
acangiano
Good example of effective marketing. They give you a free, useful plugin, but
related plugins are available for a substantial fee. Given that you have to
sign up to download the free plugin, they also have a way to propose an upsell
in the future (I pretty much expect emails from them).

~~~
rmc
I'm diluted they are/have A/B tested that. So it depends if your in the
control or test group :P

------
Encosia
This looks great. I'm helping a friend with a site where this would be perfect
for improving his conversions without as much work on my part.

One question though. Do the visitors get a cookie to maintain the split on
return visits?

~~~
arcware
Yes, visitors get a cookie that has the value of the page they should see on
return visits. For instance, if a visitor ends up on variation page #2, they
will see variation page #2 from now on. Or at least until they reach the
conversion page or the cookie expires in 30 days.

------
ccollins
I think it is irresponsible to put tools like this into the hands of non-
technical users. The lack of statistical Significance or recommended sample
size will cause a lot of people to make uninformed decisions.

~~~
javery
That's a more irresponsible stance to take - witholding tools and knowledge
because you fear people are ignorant is a sure fire way to keep those people
ignorant.

Part of our goal with this plugin is to educate users about these things -
look for much more of that coming in the future.

~~~
paraschopra
Are you trying to say it is better to have A/B testing without statistical
significant as compared no A/B testing at all?

I'd disagree with you completely and since you are taking this stance, I am
actually worried now about recommending the plugin. Not caring about
statistical significance is equivalent to taking decisions at random. You may
better flip a coin, why bother A/B testing? You are letting your users take
decisions not knowing if those are real or just random.

~~~
arcware
Keep in mind that this is just step one of many we'd like to take with this
plugin. It's not that we don't care about statistical significance - it just
didn't make it into this version, so we'll work to get that in there soon.

We will also be adding more in the FAQ tab that talks about these sorts of
issues where users could possibly make decisions too soon instead of letting
the tests gather more data.

------
Metapony
Couldn't log in under two browsers. Was able to register but no luck after
that.

~~~
arcware
Which two browsers?

~~~
radley
any browser - tried Firefox, Safari, and Chrome

[edit] - confirmed - took 2+ tries to get it to work in Chrome

~~~
arcware
Should be fixed now guys, sorry about that.

------
radley
@arcware we can't stay logged in to actually download - we only see the "sign-
up" landing page.

~~~
arcware
I see the problem, working on the fix now. I swear everything worked a half
hour ago...

